# The SD-9 project. GN Progress marches on !!!!



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It was in late 2009 or Early 2010 I started my most intense Diesel kitbash project, the SD-9. I had started a thread on it, but things got put off due to a family loss, business sold and then a move out of state(hooray !!). Some of you might remember it as I got a good start on her when my Mom passed away and everything changed - for the better after getting thru that time. I put the project in a box and didn't see it until a year after we moved up here to Peach land. She was put in the display case until about a month or so ago when I got the wild hare about continuing the work on the project. When you last saw her, she looked like this.... 









Now she looks like this...










As you can see, work still continues. Sorry for the size. Having trouble with this new camara and stupid windows 8 on this system








But I'm going to add in a few of the detail shots I've taken over the last week or two. Work is going slow, but sure.

First thing I did was to add the 4th step to the steps. GP-9s have 3 steps, but SD-9s have 4.



















You also can see the air piping along the bottom of the side sill has been added. 









And I've mounted the air tanks plus piping too.




















Now I just got the front and rear end plates, pilots, plows and body mount couplers in place. Note I moved the MU connector down into the correct place too.










So now I'm off to rework the fuel fillers and fuel tanks then the details associated with them.
GN didn't put plows on most of their SD-9s, in fact just 2 or 3 got them and that only on the long hood end. I did both ends as to not have to redo the footboards. 
The footboards on the GN SD-9 had a strange protrusion on them under the couplersand I think plows look cooler anyway.

I'll post more pictures as I continue the work. Maybe I can fire up more folks wanting SD-9s and maybe one or two other folks might try to make one also.
This is my first unit of 3 I wish to build. As far as I know, there is only one other SD-9 in G scale out there, a CB&Q unit with dynamic brakes made by Shawmut shops.
I asked if they would build me a couple and he refused due to the mega hours and parts needed to make the loco.
So I'll build them myself. Tired of the broken promise one manufacturer made, all the years waiting while it was "in development", then scraped in order to make Modern stuff - Phooey.

Nuff said, I'm back to work.

More later !!!
Rocky


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,
How do you plan to handle the louvers on the side sills?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Paul,
Can you say making little battery access doors by hand ??? 22 of the little buggers. Make each door, add small strip of styrene with square hole cut in them for each end with small prebent brass wire for latch handles. Then as you asked, cut on each side by the latch handles, small little slits and carefully with a heated micro sloted screw driver blade bend them outward at an angle from the inside side of the little access doors. I only need to do that on 11 or 12 of the doors. As you know, the other side doesn't have the vents on the battery access doors. At the moment, I'm picking my brain on the fuel tanks. I don't like theGP-9 ones I got on there now. I may opt. to splice in 2 small pieces of GP-38 fuel tanks and rework the fillers, fuel gauge, etc.

BTW. I'm hearing things about SD-9s. PM me !!! But really, you got to try to build one of these, they're a real challenge










Rocky


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,
You have mail.
Are those hoses from Lionel?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul, PM sent.
Yes the hoses are Lionel. I like them for the detail and flexibility. They work great. Will have to procure some more for unit #2.

Going to work on building a new pair of fuel tanks tonight. Not happy with the modified GP ones, but I will use the base of the GP ones due to mounting and splice in a couple sections of modified USAT GP-38 fuel tanks. The tanks should protrude outwards under the side sill like other later units. It will also make it easier to do the fuel fills and such.

More to come later









Rocky


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Rocky, I remember your previous thread; glad you have returned to the project. I look forward to seeing the final product as Conrail inherited a few of these and they have always caught my eye. Great work!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Rocky,

I have an SD9 project in the mill, thanks to your original thread...

I made a couple of RTV mold for the louvers, works great! After the resin cures I clean the back side up some and then glue them in place.

Michael


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Michael,
I'm glad I inspired someone else to Build the SD-9. I'm not good at making molds or anything. Could you post some pictures of this doors your making as well as a few of your SD-9 ??? 
I'm curious to see another in production and would like to compare "notes" on our methods of assembly. I have another picture to take and post as to the new look with my new fuel tanks I put on. I still need to relocate the fuel fills and run the air lines along the top of the furl tank Before I can start the battery access doors. I am at a stand still at this point because I can't find a decent hobby shop within 50 miles to buy styrene strips to make my doors







I'll shoot that picture(s) soon and post them.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Finding hobby shops with in a 50 mile radius is a big challenge in life any more... 

I do not spent time trying to change the world as we now know it....! 

I buy all my plastic supplies from ''Tower Hobbies'', .... look under ''building and equipment''... 

stock is always available, and they get it out to ya right away!!!! 

Try 'em Rocky! 

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, 
I buy most of my plastic direct from Plastruct. They have items that no hobby shop stocks.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Mail ordering is great, IF you know exactly what you want. 
I know the size width of styrene strips I want, but not the thickness. I'm not to much up on my "mils" of thickness. That's why at a hobby shop I can see for myself the thickness of the strips.
Yesterday, I texted a friend of mine who lives over by Atlanta who knows and goes to a better hobby shop over there. I explained what I needed in 2 sizes and he will pick it up for me. 
Perhaps I will drive over to his place Sat. or Sun. for a running session to pick up the strips. Might work out well too as we have to use his bandsaw to cut up some of these PVC fence post 
covers and make us some signal bungaloos. Should be a fun time. I get my strips, we get some bungaloos made, some fun running trains - AND we can go over to Chipote for GOOD lunch !!!

Now here is a shot of the SD with the fuel tanks mounted. Keep in mind I still need to move fuel fills, finish air line piping, etc. 
But it shows the new tank configuration and how it looks better than my original tank(s).

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A few progress pictures. 
Moving the fuel fills in progress. Here's where it's at right now ... 




































Please keep in mind that the side sill will be having the battery access doors applied therefor hiding any of the "muffs and scratches" along the side sill.
I still need to lower and counter sink the fillers on the front tank yet and fill in the gap where the GP-38 fuel gauge was. I also have some more air lines to run 
between the fuel fillers under the side sill and I will be cleaning up the air lines leading out to the trucks too. 
There is also a mistake in one of the sets of air lines too, it will be corrected.

Slow but sure, the project is progressing.
Good news to add - 2 more used GN GP-9s have been procured, so there WILL be a second unit to be made for sure !!! 
Then I can think about unit #3. It will be one of they only 2 units GN had with dynamic brakes, #599 or #598.

More progress yet to come









Rocky


----------

